
Google Contributor is shutting down - ISL
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-contributor-unceremoniously-being-shut-down
======
nikolay
Another reason not to use anything Google releases - they can kill the tool
you rely on at any time without any emotion! They were getting $15/mo from me
- now I will save $15/mo and use ad blockers again.

~~~
gerash
It's being replaced by a new version of the service.

~~~
nikolay
Not what I got from their email last month!

~~~
gerash
I'm saying that based on [https://9to5google.com/2016/12/17/google-
contributor-in-its-...](https://9to5google.com/2016/12/17/google-contributor-
in-its-current-form-will-be-discontinued-in-january-new-version-coming-soon/).

I do agree they didn't do a great job of communicating this to the existing
users. The transition could've been smoother.

